# November: "Being Alone" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 15, 2013)

Please take some time to read the entries and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.

Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.


Good luck, ladies and gentlemen. :smile:


----------



## dannyboy (Nov 15, 2013)

At middle-night, on upland heights  - toddm.

A Good Dog - Travers

A country morning - midnightpoet


----------



## escorial (Nov 15, 2013)

voted x 3


----------



## Gumby (Nov 15, 2013)

_"At middle-night, on upland heights" by toddm
_
_"Nan and her Bin, my grandfather." by dannyboy_

_"A Good Dog" by Travers_


----------



## Travers (Nov 15, 2013)

I voted for:

"At middle night, on upland heights" - toddm

"Nan and her Bin, my grandfather" - dannyboy

"Spring Training" - Chester's Daughter


----------



## Staff Deployment (Nov 16, 2013)

I liked all of them, so I chose the one I understood the most and the two I understood the least.


----------



## Pandora (Nov 17, 2013)

:love_heart: voted . . .  the color bars are very pretty too


----------



## Squalid Glass (Nov 19, 2013)

I did not vote, but I just wanted to drop by to say that I really enjoyed Toddm's - great rhythm and imagery in that one.


----------



## toddm (Dec 13, 2013)

Squalid Glass said:


> I did not vote, but I just wanted to drop by to say that I really enjoyed Toddm's - great rhythm and imagery in that one.



thanks SG, that means a lot from you - 

why no voting in the challenge? : )

---todd


----------



## Squalid Glass (Dec 13, 2013)

Because being forced to vote for three poems when you believe only one deserves to win is ridiculous.


----------



## toddm (Dec 15, 2013)

: ) I certainly can see that angle - I guess I see the other point too that 3 votes spreads them out among the entries, and everyone tends to have a chance to get at least a few votes - I think of my 3 votes as my 1st 2nd and 3rd place, sometimes the 1st far outshines the rest, sometimes not

I would like to see another "incentive" for the winner sometime; it seems like that hasn't happened in a while - I recall an amazon gift card as a prize : )

---todd


----------

